# PVC guide-ons



## Zum (Jul 31, 2010)

I had/have PVC and ABS guideons right now,didn't have the right glue to hold them together so had a weak point at the 60 degree coupling.I guess theres a special glue to glue ABS to PVC.
I'm going to try this:


Just one 10' piece of PVS(11/2),apply some heat(torch) to around 8" section; to get your angle.
Should be good,especially for aluminum boats.
Held on with 8" U bolts.


----------



## kpetrich (Aug 8, 2010)

This seems like a great idea. How strong is it? Id be worried about the wind stressing it at the bend. I remember there being two different strengths of PVC (one is rated for a higher pressure and more solid I think?) Do you know what kind you used?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 8, 2010)

You need "transition glue" for bonding PVC to ABS


----------



## Zum (Aug 9, 2010)

ACarbone624 said:


> You need "transition glue" for bonding PVC to ABS


Thanks..I knew I needed something but didn't go a digging.The Abs/Pvc lasted me 3 years,broke twice in the joints,overtop of them when real windy.

"kpetrich"As for the strength...my boats a 1652 and it's always blowing here or aleast seems to be when going to load.I havn't had a problem,they'll bend a bit but I like that.Some said that the PVC will get brittle with sunlight(age),I'll have to let you know on that.I might take some of that spray foam and put in the bend,I'm thinking that would be where most of the wear and tear would be,add some rigidity/.

I think for smaller boats like ours these will be fine,plus cheap and easy.


----------



## kpetrich (Aug 10, 2010)

I think for as cheap as this would be, I'm willing to give it a go. I use a Honda CRV to tow my boat and its hard as heck to see where the back of the trailer is between the small rear window, full size spare mounted on the back hatch, and a carseat in the backseat. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Zum (Aug 10, 2010)

Just take your time with the heat,out the wind would be even better.There will come a time when it will bend pretty easy and if it kinks alittle you can still form it to round.Once I had my angle I ran a garden hose through on end to cool it down.I'm not sure if you kink it whether it will be bad or not....I just tried to keep it round like it was.


----------

